# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Looking for a PvP - Honor Farming - Bot.

## sq3

Hi!

I've seen lots of people afking\walking around in BG's and I keep looking around in this forum and I can't find a PvP honor farming bot that inspires me confidence to use.
Could someone please make a list or tell me some of the best PvP honor farming bots?
Free preferably. thanks in advance

----------


## overkligt1

Hi sq3. Right now you wont find any bot around here thats free. atleast not safe to use at all for free. There is thoe one bot that follows players around. Me my self won't call it a bot but here it is. 


> Random BG
> 
> ```
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/world-of-warcraft/bots-programs/308112-afk-random-battlegrounds-farming-4000honor-6h.html
> ```


That one will work but is not safe in my opinion

Otherwise i would suggest you to check out.



> Piroxbots
> 
> ```
> www.piroxbots.com
> ```


 This one cost about 14,99 Euro for lifetime Basic use.
And 



> Honorbuddy
> 
> ```
> www.honorbuddy.com
> ```


 Not sure about their price but its said to be trusted.
There is probebly many more but those two is something i highly recommend for PvP

----------


## Deliust

hey  :Smile: 
go to WOW Bot for PVP Leveling Gathering - Gatherbuddy & Honorbuddy Forums - WOW Bots 
Buy 1 year usage, for 20 euros.
you will get all bots u need.
( pvp bot, bg bot, levling bot, instancebuddy, archeology bot, everything )
cheap, good, easy to use, very safe.
Strongly reccomended  :Smile:

----------


## overkligt1

> hey 
> go to WOW Bot for PVP Leveling Gathering - Gatherbuddy & Honorbuddy Forums - WOW Bots 
> Buy 1 year usage, for 20 euros.
> you will get all bots u need.
> ( pvp bot, bg bot, levling bot, instancebuddy, archeology bot, everything )
> cheap, good, easy to use, very safe.
> Strongly reccomended


doubbel post? i wrote it above you  :Wink:

----------


## aeus

> hey 
> go to WOW Bot for PVP Leveling Gathering - Gatherbuddy & Honorbuddy Forums - WOW Bots 
> Buy 1 year usage, for 20 euros.
> you will get all bots u need.
> ( pvp bot, bg bot, levling bot, instancebuddy, archeology bot, everything )
> cheap, good, easy to use, very safe.
> Strongly reccomended


Actually not totally true. Archeology Bot isn't included in 1year HonorBuddy, You have to buy lifetime for €80. 

I bought Honorbuddy (1year subscription) 2 days ago and I'm not that impressed. Most of the profiles is buggy, flyingmount + leveling doesn't work (need lifetime subscription).

Haven't tried the PVP part though.

----------


## feray695

they pvp on honorbuddy works great in my opinnion unfortunatly the crack i had stopped working but to have a good run on honorbuddy you need a good CC (customclass)

----------

